# Compilateur FORTRAN sur Snow Leopard



## wire.less (29 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour tous le monde.
Depuis quelques temps j'essaie de trouver le moyen d'installer un compilateur fortran sur mon Mac OS10.6.
A l'origine j'avais besoin d'installer g77. Pour cela j'ai installer le "Mac Tool for Developer", puis Fink. Malheureusement, g77 se semble pas exister pour MAC OS10.6.

Est ce que quelqu'un aurait déjà réussi à faire tourner n'importe quel compilo FORTRAN sous MAC 10.6?

Merci.


----------



## numsix (9 Février 2010)

je viens peut-être un peu tard, mais tu peux installer "manuellement" g77 et gfortran. Va sur *cette page*, tout est très bien expliqué, ....

Je suis sous snow leopard, et je tourne g77 sans problème, ....


----------



## ppierre (9 Février 2010)

Je suis sous Tiger et utilise gfortran. gfortran est inclus dans gcc version 4.x et donc sans doute présent dans les Developer Tools standard d'Apple (à confirmer) mais est présent dans macports et fink.

Pierre


----------



## qlb212 (7 Avril 2010)

Bonjour,
j'ai également besoin de gfortran. J'ai installé fink qui m'a permis d'installer gcc4.4. Malheureusement il ne semble pas contenir gfortran.
- soit l'installation n'a pas pu aller jusqu'au bout à cause d'une erreur que j'ai eu :

```
Reading buildlock packages...
Could not resolve inconsistent dependencies!

Fink isn't sure how to install the above packages safely. You may be able to fix things by running:

  fink scanpackages
  sudo apt-get update
  sudo apt-get install libgettext3-dev=0.14.5-2
```
- soit gfortran ne se lance pas à cause d'un problème de PATH. J'ai pourtant créé deux fichiers .profile et .bash_profile dans mon /home avec comme indiqué la ligne "/sw/bin/init.sh". Mais là je suis un peu perdu...


----------



## wire.less (8 Avril 2010)

qlb212 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> j'ai également besoin de gfortran. J'ai installé fink qui m'a permis d'installer gcc4.4. Malheureusement il ne semble pas contenir gfortran.
> - soit l'installation n'a pas pu aller jusqu'au bout à cause d'une erreur que j'ai eu :
> - soit gfortran ne se lance pas à cause d'un problème de PATH. J'ai pourtant créé deux fichiers .profile et .bash_profile dans mon /home avec comme indiqué la ligne "/sw/bin/init.sh". Mais là je suis un peu perdu...



As  tu essaillé la solution de numsix? C'est celle qui a marché pour moi.


----------



## Fingah (11 Avril 2010)

mon expérience personnelle me conseille de ne pas utiliser les binaires du site HPC: il semblerait qu'il y ait certains problèmes notamment lors de l'utilisation de vecLib (qui contient les implémentations BLAS et LAPACK fournies par Apple)

ATT fournit sur cette page http://r.research.att.com/tools/ des liens pour les binaires de gfortran qui semblent plus "robustes" (allez à Alternative tools pour Snow Leopard)


----------

